# 3ware 3DM Install (Raid Management Tools/Software)

## JetAce44

Ok guys,

Still trying to finalize my raid array, and I just need to install one last thing. I've gotten the drivers fully working,  compiled into the kernel. The thing is, 3ware seems to favor Redhat and Suse linux, and their 3DM (3ware Desktop Management) installer only works in Redhat or Suse. Is there any way I can get this working (kinda crucial to the raid array) under gentoo?

If anyone needs, I can dig up a link to their site....

Their guides also suck, they say that you can run the installer from the cd, whereas you actually have to copy it to the local disk and chmod +x so it actually is executable  :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks for any help....

----------

## KePSuX

I am running a 3Ware card with 2 250 gig drives running in a mirror. I only have the 3ware support in my kernel (2.6.2) and it works like a charm. No extra software, no extra drivers. I'm not so sure you actually need to install any of the Desktop Management software.

----------

## JetAce44

Some of the tools in the Desktop management software are necessary because they provide logging and also they help prevent data loss on power loss. Each time the computer shuts down unexpectedly, it re-initializes the array. I'm sure its fine to run without it, but it has some tools to boost performance (like disabling the write cache/buffer on the disk).

Oh well. Not too important, I'm sure that reiserfs can also help prevent errors.

----------

## taskara

contact them and ask for an opensource version that you can compile.

failing that you could always emerge rpm and try and install the redhat rpm with nodeps.

EDIT: what card are you using? cause on their site they have tar.gz http://www.3ware.com/support/download_7.7.0.asp?SNO=230

----------

## JetAce44

 *taskara wrote:*   

> contact them and ask for an opensource version that you can compile.
> 
> failing that you could always emerge rpm and try and install the redhat rpm with nodeps.
> 
> EDIT: what card are you using? cause on their site they have tar.gz http://www.3ware.com/support/download_7.7.0.asp?SNO=230

 

Thanks for the heads up. I didn't even notice that they had a open source version of 3dm. I'm gonna go check it out now....

----------

## JetAce44

Well, forgot to follow up on this thread, and it turns out that this is the file that I already have. I did a little more digging into what it wants to install, and it wants to install a bunch of stuff in the redhat autoload directory. I'm new to gentoo, and I know there is a place to do these things, but how do I go about setting it up for different runlevels? (For example the redhat code has an install for runlevel 0, 1 etc)

Any help apreciated, because 3dm is a useful tool. Really gives you a handle on whats going on in your array.

----------

## KePSuX

 *JetAce44 wrote:*   

> Well, forgot to follow up on this thread, and it turns out that this is the file that I already have. I did a little more digging into what it wants to install, and it wants to install a bunch of stuff in the redhat autoload directory. I'm new to gentoo, and I know there is a place to do these things, but how do I go about setting it up for different runlevels? (For example the redhat code has an install for runlevel 0, 1 etc)
> 
> Any help apreciated, because 3dm is a useful tool. Really gives you a handle on whats going on in your array.

 

I think what you are looking for is /etc/init.d. Remember during the install of gentoo when it had you do 

```
rc-update add nameofwhateverprogramtorunatboothere default
```

the "default" part is the run level im pretty sure. I'm new to Gentoo also, so take this as advice to give you a place to start looking.

----------

## taskara

KePSuX is right, but you may need to write your own init script.. see the doco.. they are bsd style, not gnu linux..

----------

## jschellhaass

Here's a short script to start, stop, restart and provide status for the 3dmd service.  It uses the start-stop-daemon  to provide the restart and status function.   It relies on /sbin/3dmd provided by 3ware.

Place in /etc/init.d/3dmd.  Then rc-update add 3dmd default.   

#!/sbin/runscript

depend() {

  (use logger)

}

start() {

  ebegin "Starting 3ware monitoring service"

  start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /sbin/3dmd &>/dev/null

  return=$?

  eend $result

}

stop() {

  ebegin "Stopping 3ware monitoring service"

  start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /sbin/3dmd &>/dev/null

  return=$?

  eend $result

}

jeff

----------

## taskara

good work jschellhaass

----------

## k-dub

I've run into the same trouble. Since the install script doesn't work, how did anyone get it to install? What does it depend on?

----------

## mmike

i think i depends on some csh

----------

## Jesore

That would be the C shell. One possible ebuild is app-shells/tcsh. With it installed tne installer works fine. 

Jesore

----------

## JetAce44

Awsome script man, thanks a bunch!

I'm not sure if this is 3dm's fault, or the script executing it, but I get a "connection refused" on the default port (1080). WTF is going on?

And in the script, where you have the

```

depend() {

(use logger)

} 

```

Should I put in my own logger, syslog-ng?

Thanks again man!

----------

## groovin

i dont care much about the management software, but what i do want is to know when a drive in my raid array goes dead. i check logs daily, but if a drive fails, id like to know that instant. i have scripts that grep logs looking for keywords and then page me when something goes screwy, but i do not know what to look for in the logs when a hd dies. 

does anyone know what i should look for in regards to 3ware?

thanks.

----------

## groovin

i emerged tcsh and then downloaded and installed the 3dm software using the install script. pretty straight forward. 

i had connection issues too, i couldnt log into http://<IP address>:1080. i checked /etc/services and sure enough something was listed for port 1080 so i added:

3dm      1081      #3ware manager

and restarted 3dmd. Everything works now. This is a much better way of monitoring and alerting than grep'ing the syslogs.

----------

## cbock

nifty. i've been looking for this!

i added the script jschellhaass made (thank you). i had to modify it to look at /usr/sbin/3dmd. but, that shouldn't be a problem. right? i mean, it is working. one thing i don't understand is the kill scripts. how is that different from "stop"?

----------

## elpierco

So I just ordered a 8506-8 3ware card and was just doing some casual reading in the forums and I dont think I could have found a better thread!  I am the sole gentoo user at work (Redhat Boobs) so I am glad to see that the management works under gentoo...I almost bought the rocket raid 1820A but decided 300$ more bucks was worth it...Any other good threads on the 3ware cards?  Thanks El

----------

## groovin

el, as far ive seen this is the most informative 3ware thread for gentoo. 

so far, everythings been running well!

----------

## elpierco

So I got my card and my drives and I was going to take my old mobo and put it into a new tower case.  I got the mobo out and started looking at it.  The capacitors near the ram slots had corrosion on the tops of them and were bulging really bad.  So I am now waiting on a dual opteron board from newegg.  A Tyan board but I am only going to go with a sigle opteron and 512MB of registered ECC ram...

----------

## elpierco

So I got a new mobo P4sci from supermicro really nice board cheap too!  I bought 5 200 gig WD drives and one of them was bad!   :Evil or Very Mad:  Right out of the box!  I ordered them from zipzoomfly so it wasnt some shaddy dealer.  Anyway running on four disks now and just wanted to say thanks to jeff and everyone posting.  Should we replace that logger with our logger (vixie-cron)?  Well thanks all oh I was thinking it would be cool to have the 3dm app report the temps of the drives using the smart capabilities.  Anyone think this is possible and worth looking into???  Elpierco

----------

## jthompson

I thought I would try and revive this thread.  I am having a bit of a problem with an init script relating to the 3dm utitlity.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=245000&highlight=3dm

----------

## e-tigger

Create a new file/directory in your portage overlay app-admin/3dm2-S9000/3dm2-S9000-9.2.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="3Ware 3DM 2 Raid monitor/control Software for 9000 Series"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.vnsnv.com/technology"

SRC_URI="http://www.3ware.com/download/Escalade9000Series/${PV}/3dm2-x86_64-${PV}.tgz

         http://www.3ware.com/download/Escalade9000Series/${PV}/3dm2-x86-${PV}.tgz

        "

IUSE="amd64 gui"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="3ware"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

inherit eutils

#mydoins() {

#   local ME;

#   local DEF=$1;

#   if [ $# -lt 1 ] ; then

#   echo "${0}: at least one argument needed"

#     exit 1

#   fi

#}

pkg_setup() {

    echo "Initialize stageing environment"

#   enewgroup mygroup 591 || die "problem adding group mygroup"

#   enewuser myuser 591 /bin/bash /home/myuser mygroup || die "problem adding user myuser"

}

pkg_preinst() {

    echo "Preparing to install binaries"

#   enewgroup mygroup 591 || die "problem adding group mygroup"

#   enewuser myuser 591 /bin/bash /home/myuser mygroup || die "problem adding user myuser"

}

pkg_prerm() {

    rc-update del ${PN} default

}

src_compile() {

    [[ -d ${S} ]] || mkdir -p ${S}

    mkdir -p ${WORKDIR}/3ware

    if use amd64 ;then

        tar -zxf ${WORKDIR}/x86_64/3dm-lnx.tgz -C ${WORKDIR}/3ware || die "Unable to unpack binaries"

    else

        tar -zxf ${WORKDIR}/x86/3dm-lnx.tgz -C ${WORKDIR}/3ware || die "Unable to unpack binaries"

    fi

    S=${WORKDIR}/3ware

    cd ${S}

}

#src_compile() {

#   if [ -f ${FILESDIR}/${P}.patch ]; then

#      epatch ${FILESDIR}/${P}.patch

#   fi

#}

src_install() {

    S=${WORKDIR}/3ware

    cd ${S}

    local conffile=$(strings 3dm2 |grep -e "/3dm2\.conf" |tail -n 1)

    local conffilen=$(basename ${conffile})

    local conffiled=$(dirname ${conffile})

    local basedir=/opt/3ware/${PN}

    local guiport=903

    diropts -m0750 -oroot -groot

    dodir ${conffiled}

    keepdir ${conffiled}

    diropts -m0555

    dodir /usr/share/doc/${P}

    tar -zxf 3dm-help.tgz -C ${D}/usr/share/doc/${P}

    diropts -m0754

    dodir ${basedir}

    dodir ${basedir}/msg

    dodir ${basedir}/sbin

    tar -zxf 3dm-msg.tgz -C ${D}/${basedir}/msg

    insopts -m0444

    exeinto ${basedir}/sbin/; doexe 3dm2

    rm -f ${D}/usr/sbin/3dm2; dosym ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2 /usr/sbin/3dm2

    insinto ${basedir}

    doins   README ChangeLog license.txt

    cat > ${conffilen} <<EOCF

ExtLog /var/log/3ware_3dm2.log

EmailEnable 1

EmailServer localhost

EmailSender 3ware.raidmon

EmailRecipient  root

Help /usr/share/doc/${P}

MsgPath ${basedir}/msg

# LocalHost only connections

RemoteAccess  0

port ${guiport:-1080}

EOCF

    echo "#Logger 1 (Logging only functionality)" >> ${conffilen}

    if use gui ; then

      echo "#GUI via web interface enabled (Port# ${guiport:-1080})" >>${conffilen}

      echo "Logger 0" >>${conffilen}

    else

      echo "Logger 1" >>${conffilen}

    fi

    insinto ${conffiled}

    insopts -m0440

    doins ${conffilen}

    cat >3dm2 <<EOIF

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# \$Header: \$

depend() {

    (use logger)

    }

start() {

    ebegin "Starting 3ware RAID Monitoring Service"

    start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2

    eend $?

    }

stop() {

    Stopping 3ware RAID Monitoring Service"

    start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2

    eend $?

    }

EOIF

    exeinto /etc/init.d/; doexe 3dm2

}

pkg_postinst() {

    einfo "Postinstallation activities"

    einfo "#rc-update add 3dm2 default"

    einfo "edit /etc/smartd.conf and uncomment appropriate 3ware entries"

    einfo "Remember to run etc-update or dispatch-conf(preferred)"

}

```

Create a manifest

```
ebuild  <portage overlay>/app-admin/3dm2-S9000/3dm2-S9000-9.2.ebuild digest 
```

emerge

----------

## groovin

get job! thanks! i just upgraded to 3dm2 the other day. much better compat with 2.6 kernels.

----------

## e-tigger

Either I posted an earlier ebuild or I copy/pasted and error on the above ebuild.  Either way the quotes in the "cat>>init.d script"  need to be escaped AND I missed and ebegin command. ALA See below:

```

    cat >3dm2 <<EOIF

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# \$Header: \$

depend() {

    (use logger)

    }

start() {

    ebegin \"Starting 3ware RAID Monitoring Service\"

    start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2

    eend $?

    }

stop() {

    ebegin \"Stopping 3ware RAID Monitoring Service\"

    start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2

    eend $?

    }

EOIF 

```

----------

## tecknojunky

I know it's a dumb question and I fear the answer, but I can't find any 3ware releted entries in the kernel menuconfig.

Can someone point me the path to where it is?  :Embarassed: 

[dumb answer]scsi device -> Low device drivers[/dumb answer]

Sorry  :Embarassed: 

----------

## jaiden0

Until someone thinks of a better way to do this, this notification works for me

#!/bin/bash

tw_cli info c0 | grep Port | grep -v OK | mail -e user@domain.com -s RAID PROBLEM ON SERVER X

----------

## groovin

i just upgraded several gentoo servers to 3dm2... works even better now. 

one thing for everyone to take note of... 3wares techs (very knowledgable lot of guys... and they know linux pretty well) told me NOT to rely on the drivers in the kernel. they recommend using a vanilla kernel and then patching it with the drivers on their site. i dont remember all the reasons why they said this, but something along the lines of the drivers in the kernel get tampered with too often and that they only test their hardware against the drivers they release, not what ultimately gets into the kernel. now, ive been using the kernel drivers for a while now... and theyve worked well for the most part.I will be giving 3wares stock drivers a try... will post results here. 

also, keep track of firmware updates and apply as needed. firmware older than a year or so doesnt work completely with 2.6 kernels.

----------

## tecknojunky

Gee, I just got it working (last week).  I just have too much things to do.   I need to get a el-cheapo smtp sender to get notified of whatever I should be notified about 3dm.

Thanks for the info Groovin.  I would just like to point out that manually patching the kernel is a a pain in the butt because it's one more thing to manage.  Having a Gentoo box in itself is enough, and having more than one can easely keep you busy.  I'm looking for ways to do less, not more.   :Wink: 

Though, it's good to know, in the eventuality that 3dm and/or the kernel drivers has a hickup, I'll remember this post.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## JetAce44

Just to bump this thread, but is 3dm2 for the newer 9000 series cards, or is it backward compatable with older 8500 series?

----------

## groovin

im using it on a 8xxx series card. it seems to be working fine.

----------

## decrement

hi,

I tried DijiTao's ebuild. it all installed well - but something was wrong, 3dm2 seemed to be running (1 process) but I did not manage to connect to it with a browser.

however, I unmerged it and tried the hints from this site - it all works now.

http://biancapittoors.com/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=35&mode=thread&order=0&thold=0

greetins

dec

----------

## JSharku

Interesting thread, even for a non-3ware user like me. I've seen the question "What about (use logger), should I replace it with $mylogger ?" pop up twice now. The answer to that is NO: logger is a virtual service, which means that any of the gentoo loggers can be used, be it sysklogd, syslog-ng, metalog or whatever. If you check in /etc/init.d/$mylogger you'll see a line "provide logger" in the depend {} section. The use of virtual services is a powerful feature of gentoo's init system: package A tells the system that it needs functionality X to function properly, package B in turn tells the system it provides functionality X, and the system is smart enough to tie the two together. Other such virtual services are mta (which can be provided by ssmtp, postfix, exim, ...) or cron (vixie-cron, fcron, dcron ...).

Sharku

----------

## s0medude

I don't know if this goes for 3dm as well but you have to use SSL to connect to 3dm2.

Using standard http will give you a "connection refused" error in your browser.

It turns out that my 3dm2 was working all along, changing http to https was all that was needed to my problem   :Embarassed: 

----------

## heinzg

Hi there!

I have a small problem, with 3dm2... it don't seem to open a network port.

the proc is running but in netstat or lsof I can't see any port connected to the proc. Any ideas??

I used "e-tigger" ebuild, Good Show e-tigger !!! 

the config file could be wrong but I don't have a referance, here it is 

```

#cat  /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf 

Port 888

EmailEnable 1

EmailSender 3ware.raidmon

EmailServer localhost

EmailRecipient  root

EmailSeverity 3

ROpwd twOmwmsK8lKk2

ADMINpwd twOmwmsK8lKk2

RemoteAccess 1

Language 0

Logger 1

Refresh 5

BGRate 3333333333333333

MsgPath /opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/msg

Help /usr/share/doc/3dm2-S9000-9.2

OEM 0

AutoLogout 30

```

Thanx for any help

P.S. I am having some real poor write performace from my 9500S-4 card. see -->> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-436670.html

If you have any ideas please do me the favor!! 

Cheers

Heinzg

----------

## heinzg

Hi there,

I still have not had any luck getting this to work, is there anybody out there ?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Cheers

Heinzg

----------

## groovin

have u tried installing the latest 3dm2 release from 3ware and not using the ebuild? also, try another port, something with a higher port number (i use 1081)

oh and double check 3dm2 is in your /etc/services for that port.

----------

## heinzg

Hi,

Thanx groovin for your post!!

I still have not be able to get the thing to work.... 

I added the following to /etc/services ( i did forget that   :Embarassed:  )

```
3dm2            1081/tcp                        # 3dm2 raid controler monitoring

3dm2            1081/udp

```

I updated the /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf

```

Port 1081

EmailEnable 1

EmailSender 3ware.raidmon

EmailServer localhost

EmailRecipient  root

EmailSeverity 3

ROpwd twOmwmsK8lKk2

ADMINpwd twOmwmsK8lKk2

RemoteAccess 1

Language 0

Logger 1

Refresh 5

BGRate 3333333333333333

MsgPath /opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/msg

Help /usr/share/doc/3dm2-S9000-9.2

OEM 0

AutoLogout 30

CommandLog 0

```

restarted it and still nothing...

then I copied the latest bin from the 3ware site i.e. "3dm2.x86" from the "3DM2-Linux-9.3.0.3.tgz" tar ball, to the location where the old bin was. Restarted it and still nothing.

Does my config look ok ?

----------

## groovin

your conf looks pretty similar to all of mine... 

what error do you get when you try to connect to the web gui? also, are there anything in your sys logs and 3dm2 logs? Do you see the process running with ps?

----------

## heinzg

Hi there,

That is the odd thing, it is not listening on any ports so I cant connect.

It seems to be logging to /var/log/messages though

```

Feb 27 10:00:54 gentoo32 Warning: PCI driver 3w-9xxx has a struct device_driver shutdown method, please update!

Feb 27 10:00:54 gentoo32 3w-9xxx: scsi0: Found a 3ware 9000 Storage Controller at 0xe3800000, IRQ: 16.

Feb 27 10:00:54 gentoo32 3w-9xxx: scsi0: Firmware FE9X 2.08.00.006, BIOS BE9X 2.03.01.052, Ports: 4.

Feb 28 00:00:49 gentoo32 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: WARNING (0x04:0x000F): SMART threshold exceeded:port=1.

Feb 28 00:00:55 gentoo32 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: WARNING (0x04:0x000F): SMART threshold exceeded:port=2.

Feb 28 00:01:00 gentoo32 3w-9xxx: scsi0: AEN: WARNING (0x04:0x000F): SMART threshold exceeded:port=3.

```

the process is running as below:

```

# ps -ef | grep 3dm

root      8488     1  0 Feb27 ?        00:00:00 /opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2

```

```

# lsof -p 8488

COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE    SIZE   NODE NAME

3dm2    8488 root  cwd    DIR    8,3     672    211 /root

3dm2    8488 root  rtd    DIR    8,3     600      2 /

3dm2    8488 root  txt    REG    8,3 1755508 163597 /opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2.x86

3dm2    8488 root  mem    REG    0,0              0 [heap] (stat: No such file or directory)

3dm2    8488 root  mem    REG    8,3  104034 327340 /lib/ld-2.3.5.so

3dm2    8488 root  mem    REG    8,3 1202680 327349 /lib/libc-2.3.5.so

3dm2    8488 root  mem    REG    8,3   35288 327322 /lib/libnss_files-2.3.5.so

3dm2    8488 root    0u   CHR  136,0              2 /dev/pts/0 (deleted)

3dm2    8488 root    1u   CHR  136,0              2 /dev/pts/0 (deleted)

3dm2    8488 root    2u   CHR  136,0              2 /dev/pts/0 (deleted)

```

In lsof the  *Quote:*   

> [heap] (stat: No such file or directory)

  bit should one worry about that?

Cheers

Heinzg

----------

## heinzg

Hi again...

I did the following trace, bit if a hack. I added the strace to the start string to get sum idea of what is going on. Must say I am no hero  at reading the trace output yet 

```
cat  /etc/init.d/3dm2 

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: $

depend() {

    (use logger)

    }

start() {

        ebegin \"Starting 3ware RAID Monitoring Service\"

        #start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec ${basedir}/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2

        strace start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${basedir}/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2

        eend $?

        }

stop() {

        ebegin \"Stopping 3ware RAID Monitoring Service\"

        #start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec ${basedir}/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2

        start-stop-daemon --stop --exec ${basedir}/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2

        eend $?

        }

```

out put from the start:

```

 # /etc/init.d/3dm2 start

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 * "Starting 3ware RAID Monitoring Service" ...

execve("/sbin/start-stop-daemon", ["start-stop-daemon", "--start", "--exec", "/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="gentoo32", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x804d000

access("/etc/ld.so.preload", R_OK)      = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

open("/etc/ld.so.cache", O_RDONLY)      = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=18880, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 18880, PROT_READ, MAP_PRIVATE, 3, 0) = 0xb7fc4000

close(3)                                = 0

open("/lib/libc.so.6", O_RDONLY)        = 3

read(3, "\177ELF\1\1\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\3\0\3\0\1\0\0\0 P\1\000"..., 512) = 512

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=1202680, ...}) = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fc3000

mmap2(NULL, 1141948, PROT_READ|PROT_EXEC, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0) = 0xb7eac000

mmap2(0xb7fbd000, 16384, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_DENYWRITE, 3, 0x111) = 0xb7fbd000

mmap2(0xb7fc1000, 7356, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_FIXED|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7fc1000

close(3)                                = 0

mmap2(NULL, 4096, PROT_READ|PROT_WRITE, MAP_PRIVATE|MAP_ANONYMOUS, -1, 0) = 0xb7eab000

mprotect(0xb7fbd000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

mprotect(0xb7fde000, 4096, PROT_READ)   = 0

set_thread_area({entry_number:-1 -> 6, base_addr:0xb7eab6b0, limit:1048575, seg_32bit:1, contents:0, read_exec_only:0, limit_in_pages:1, seg_not_present:0, useable:1}) = 0

munmap(0xb7fc4000, 18880)               = 0

open("/dev/urandom", O_RDONLY)          = 3

read(3, "\325\201nt", 4)                = 4

close(3)                                = 0

stat64("/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0700, st_size=1755508, ...}) = 0

open("/proc", O_RDONLY|O_NONBLOCK|O_LARGEFILE|O_DIRECTORY) = 3

fstat64(3, {st_mode=S_IFDIR|0555, st_size=0, ...}) = 0

fcntl64(3, F_SETFD, FD_CLOEXEC)         = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x804d000

brk(0x806e000)                          = 0x806e000

getdents(3, /* 55 entries */, 1024)     = 1020

stat64("/proc/1/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=31592, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/2/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/3/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/4/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/5/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/7/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)       = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/116/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

getdents(3, /* 41 entries */, 1024)     = 680

stat64("/proc/117/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/119/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/118/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/704/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/758/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/770/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)     = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/969/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=56968, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/5116/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/6112/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=113632, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/7806/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=89964, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/7979/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2516624, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/7981/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=853204, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/7982/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2516624, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8030/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=295812, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8069/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0750, st_size=34476, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8084/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14860, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8085/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14860, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8086/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14860, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8087/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14860, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8088/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14860, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8089/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=14860, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8676/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=13184, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8704/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=37724, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8710/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8711/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8712/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8713/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8714/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8715/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8716/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8717/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8718/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8719/exe", 0xbf8dd5ec)    = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)

stat64("/proc/8721/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=62496, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/8762/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=2516624, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/10382/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=295812, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/10388/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=671320, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/10763/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=671320, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/10864/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=671320, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/10865/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=175684, ...}) = 0

stat64("/proc/10866/exe", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0755, st_size=18972, ...}) = 0

getdents(3, /* 0 entries */, 1024)      = 0

close(3)                                = 0

execve("/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2", ["/opt/3ware/3dm2-S9000/sbin/3dm2"], [/* 33 vars */]) = 0

uname({sys="Linux", node="gentoo32", ...}) = 0

brk(0)                                  = 0x823c000

brk(0x825d000)                          = 0x825d000

getrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=8192*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

setrlimit(RLIMIT_STACK, {rlim_cur=2044*1024, rlim_max=RLIM_INFINITY}) = 0

getpid()                                = 10866

rt_sigaction(SIGRTMIN, {0x80f26cc, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x8136d58}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_1, {0x80f2764, [RTMIN], SA_RESTORER, 0x8136d58}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigaction(SIGRT_2, {0x80f2868, [], SA_RESTORER, 0x8136d58}, NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [RTMIN], NULL, 8) = 0

rt_sigprocmask(SIG_UNBLOCK, [RT_1], NULL, 8) = 0

_sysctl({{CTL_KERN, KERN_VERSION}, 2, 0xbf9d7670, 31, (nil), 0}) = 0

fork()                                  = 10867

exit_group(0)                           = ?

```

I ask myself were did it read the config file ?

Cheers

Heinzg

----------

## groovin

rather than simply copying the bin from the latest over your old one, have you tried doing a regular install as described by 3ware? 

the way i set everything up was to simply extract the file and run the install script. after that was done, I did a quick edit of the conf. /etc/services and started the process from /usr/bin/3dm2. Everything worked right off the bat. i start it from /etc/conf.d/local.start. ive installed it this way on about 6-7 machines so far.

----------

## heinzg

hi, 

I did run the installer but it did not do much... 

Start fresh I will... do you run the script from tcsh or from bash ?

Cheers

Heinzg

----------

## heinzg

Hi 

I did the following:

```

gentoo32 tmp # tar -vzxf 3DM2-Linux-9.3.0.3.tgz -C 3DM2-Linux

3dm-lnx.tgz

install.3dm

gentoo32 tmp # cd 3DM2-Linux

gentoo32 3DM2-Linux # ls

3dm-lnx.tgz  install.3dm

gentoo32 3DM2-Linux # tcsh 

(gentoo32:/tmp/3DM2-Linux) # ls -la

total 1606

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     112 Feb 28 19:44 .

drwxrwxrwt  7 root root     336 Feb 28 19:43 ..

-rwxr--r--  1  539  539 1617542 Jan 10 06:36 3dm-lnx.tgz

-rwxr--r--  1  539  539   21271 Jan 10 06:36 install.3dm

(gentoo32:/tmp/3DM2-Linux) # ls -la

total 1606

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     112 Feb 28 19:44 .

drwxrwxrwt  7 root root     336 Feb 28 19:43 ..

-rwxr--r--  1  539  539 1617542 Jan 10 06:36 3dm-lnx.tgz

-rwxr-xr-x  1  539  539   21271 Jan 10 06:36 install.3dm

(gentoo32:/tmp/3DM2-Linux) # ./install.3dm 

         *********************************************

         *   Arguments supported with install.3dm    *

         *********************************************

The following arguments are supported for use with the Install.3dm script.

-i or --i or install will install 3DM2 files and create needed configuration files.

*** Do not use -i or --i or install when using the 3ware rpm to install 3DM2. ***

-u or --u or uninstall will remove all 3DM2 components and configuration files.

*** Any other options will print this screen. ***

Example (./install.3dm or ./install.3dm --i or ./install.3dm install) Will install 3DM2 files and create 3dm2.conf.

Example (./install.3dm --u or ./install.3dm uninstall) Will uninstall all 3DM2 components and configuration files.

(gentoo32:/tmp/3DM2-Linux) # ./install.3dm install

3ware 3DM2 installation, configuration and removal script.

(c) 2005 Applied Micro Circuits Corporation. All rights reserved.

Script version: v2.03.00.015 for x86

****************************

******************************************************************************************

**** Automatic configuration is only supported for the Red Hat and SuSE distributions. ***

*** Note: 3ware tests and supports Red Hat and SuSE distributions only. ***

You will need to configure the following manually on other systems.

You will need to create kill script links to init.d/3dm2

Kill scripts should be setup in all run levels that don't support full user functionality.

(example rc0.d, rc1.d, rc2.d, rc6.d, rcS.d)

You will need to create start script links to init.d/3dm2

Start scripts should be setup in all run levels that support full user functionality.

(example rc3.d, rc4.d, rc5.d)

If your release supports /sbin/chkconfig you can use it as follows to setup the runlevel scripts.

For Red Hat/Fedora systems

/sbin/chkconfig --add 3dm2

/sbin/chkconfig --level 345 3dm2 on

For SuSE systems

/sbin/chkconfig --add 3dm2

/sbin/chkconfig -s 3dm2 on

*** Note: To remove 3dm2 service entry use /sbin/chkconfig --del 3dm2 ***

Run level scripts are only provided for Red Hat and SuSE Linux.

You may need to make changes to enable them under other distributions.

cp -f 3dm2.redhat /etc/init.d/3dm2

chmod 755  /etc/init.d/3dm2

The 3DM2 binary needs to be copied to /usr/sbin/3dm2

3dm2.conf was created and placed in /etc/3dm2

******************************************************************************************

(gentoo32:/tmp/3DM2-Linux) # 

```

it did not create the 3dm2.conf as stated....

Now i will try a older version   :Confused: 

----------

## heinzg

Yahoo it works !!

It looks to me that the latest (3DM2-Linux-9.3.0.3.tgz) 3dm2 tgz on the 3ware site don't work as designed.

I downloaded  3dm2-Linux-x86-9.2.1.1.1.tgz and that worked first time round!!

Now I am Happy... And will have a beer on this!! http://www.unertl.de/

Heinzg  :Very Happy: 

----------

## groovin

good work! you might want to check out the change log on the latest version to see what's different as well... in my experience, newer 3ware drivers work better with newer versions of 3dm2 so as you update your kernel, you may oneday find it necesary to update 3dm2... so even though it works now, you might still want to do a bit more investigation as to why the newer version doesnt work... just so that you dont find yourself in this situation again later, but have your beer first! =)

----------

## usurpah

 *heinzg wrote:*   

> Yahoo it works !!
> 
> It looks to me that the latest (3DM2-Linux-9.3.0.3.tgz) 3dm2 tgz on the 3ware site don't work as designed.
> 
> I downloaded  3dm2-Linux-x86-9.2.1.1.1.tgz and that worked first time round!!
> ...

 

Just wanted to post that I'm having the same issue with the 9.3.0.3 3dm2 tarball from 3ware, and reverting back to the 9.2.1.1 archive fixed this problem for me as well.

This might have something to do with the 3ware driver in use - I'm using the driver included with the 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 sources - I did not bring down the driver from 3ware manually.

----------

## eyebex

I've updated e-tigger's ebuild to use version 9.3.0.3 of the 3DM2 utility (which will work for both 7000 and 9000 controllers). You will be able to connect via HTTPS at port 903 to the web interface after executing

```
start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /opt/3ware/3DM2-Linux/sbin/3dm2
```

Here's my ebuild (it goes to "<portage overlay>/app-admin/3DM2-Linux/3DM2-Linux-9.3.0.3.ebuild"):

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

DESCRIPTION="3DM2 Management Utility"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.3ware.com/"

SRC_URI="http://www.3ware.com/download/Escalade7000Series/${PV}/3DM2-Linux-${PV}.tgz"

IUSE="amd64 gui"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="3ware"

RESTRICT="nomirror"

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

inherit eutils

pkg_setup() {

        echo "Initializing staging environment"

}

pkg_preinst() {

        echo "Preparing to install binaries"

}

pkg_prerm() {

        rc-update del ${PN} default

}

src_compile() {

        [[ -d ${S} ]] || mkdir -p ${S}

        mkdir -p ${WORKDIR}/3ware

        tar -zxf ${WORKDIR}/3dm-lnx.tgz -C ${WORKDIR}/3ware || die "Unable to unpack binaries"

        S=${WORKDIR}/3ware

        cd ${S}

}

src_install() {

        S=${WORKDIR}/3ware

        cd ${S}

        if use amd64 ; then

                mv 3dm2.x86_64 3dm2

        else

                mv 3dm2.x86 3dm2

        fi

        local conffile=$(strings 3dm2 |grep -e "/3dm2\.conf" |tail -n 1)

        local conffilen=$(basename ${conffile})

        local conffiled=$(dirname ${conffile})

        local basedir=/opt/3ware/${PN}

        local guiport=903

        diropts -m0750 -oroot -groot

        dodir ${conffiled}

        keepdir ${conffiled}

        diropts -m0555

        dodir /usr/share/doc/${P}

        tar -zxf 3dm-help.tgz -C ${D}/usr/share/doc/${P}

        diropts -m0754

        dodir ${basedir}

        dodir ${basedir}/msg

        tar -zxf 3dm-msg.tgz -C ${D}/${basedir}/msg

        dodir ${basedir}/sbin

        dodir /sbin

        insopts -m0444

        exeinto ${basedir}/sbin/; doexe 3dm2

        rm -f ${D}/sbin/3dm2; dosym ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2 /sbin/3dm2

        insinto ${basedir}

        doins license.txt

        cat > ${conffilen} <<EOCF

ExtLog /var/log/3ware_3dm2.log

EmailEnable 1

EmailServer localhost

EmailSender 3ware.raidmon

EmailRecipient root

Help /usr/share/doc/${P}

MsgPath ${basedir}/msg

# LocalHost only connections

RemoteAccess 0

port ${guiport:-1080}

EOCF

        echo "#Logger 1 (Logging only functionality)" >> ${conffilen}

        if use gui ; then

                echo "#GUI via web interface enabled (Port# ${guiport:-1080})" >>${conffilen}

                echo "Logger 0" >>${conffilen}

        else

                echo "Logger 1" >>${conffilen}

        fi

        insinto ${conffiled}

        insopts -m0640

        doins ${conffilen}

        cat > 3dm2 <<EOIF

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# \$Header: \$

depend() {

        (use logger)

}

start() {

        ebegin \"Starting 3ware RAID Monitoring Service\"

        start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin \"Stopping 3ware RAID Monitoring Service\"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec ${basedir}/sbin/3dm2

        eend $?

}

EOIF

        exeinto /etc/init.d/; doexe 3dm2

}

pkg_postinst() {

        einfo "Postinstallation activities:"

        einfo "1) Execute \"rc-update add 3dm2 default\""

        einfo "2) Edit /etc/smartd.conf and uncomment appropriate 3ware entries"

        einfo "3) Run etc-update or dispatch-conf (preferred)"

}
```

Last edited by eyebex on Tue May 16, 2006 9:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netjunkie

Trying to create manifest as detailed above and I get:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3dm2-S9000 #ebuild <portage overlay>/app-admin/3dm2-S9000/3dm2-S9000-9.2.ebuild digest
> 
> -bash: portage: No such file or directory
> ...

 

I have created the 3dm2-S9000-9.2.ebuild  file and it show when listed.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3dm2-S9000 # ls
> 
> 3dm2-S9000-9.2.ebuild
> ...

 

does anyone have ideas what could cause this?

----------

## netjunkie

has anyone got 3dm2 to work on opteron box?

----------

## heinzg

 *netjunkie wrote:*   

> has anyone got 3dm2 to work on opteron box?

 

Hi There 

I use a  amd64 which is much the same arch as opteron... Have you downloded the 3dm2-Linux-x86-9.2.1.1.1.tgz and tried it? 

Cheers

Heinzg

----------

## netjunkie

do you mean with emerge? or straight off the site.

I created the ebuild but it wont create the anifest.

as for the download direct from 3ware, I only get 3DM2-Linux-9.3.0.4.tgz.

----------

## groovin

 *netjunkie wrote:*   

> has anyone got 3dm2 to work on opteron box?

 

yup! have it running on a 64bit opteron right now.

----------

## eyebex

 *netjunkie wrote:*   

> Trying to create manifest as detailed above and I get:
> 
> ```
> 
> 3dm2-S9000 #ebuild <portage overlay>/app-admin/3dm2-S9000/3dm2-S9000-9.2.ebuild digest
> ...

 

It seems to me you haven't replaced the placeholder string "<portage overlay>" with the actual path to your overlay directory ...

----------

## netjunkie

Ok got it working now.. 

But any idea what the user/administrator default passwords are?

I dont see it in the /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf file, and not sure how to set it.

----------

## kinkos

 *eyebex wrote:*   

> I've updated e-tigger's ebuild to use version 9.3.0.3 of the 3DM2 utility (which will work for both 7000 and 9000 controllers). You will be able to connect via HTTPS at port 903 to the web interface

  Excellent ebuild  :Smile:   i wish they'd throw this in portage...

Side note for anyone who got confused like me: you need to enable the USE flag "gui" to use the web interface...

```

# echo "app-admin/3DM2-Linux gui">>/etc/portage/package.use

# emerge 3DM2-Linux

```

(https://127.0.1.1:903 , default pass on both accounts is 3ware)

HTH.

----------

## ReD-BaRoN

Has anyone talked to the power that be about putting this ebuild into portage?

Thanks!

----------

## kefiiir

 *netjunkie wrote:*   

> Ok got it working now.. 
> 
> But any idea what the user/administrator default passwords are?
> 
> I dont see it in the /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf file, and not sure how to set it.

 

3ware / 3ware

----------

## drdope

I've got a very strange Prob with the 3dm2 Webinterface 

(v9.3.0.4 installed manually on an amd64/gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r4)

It starts when i run /etc/init.d/3dm2 start manually as root, 

but not when started via the default runlevel...

I first thouht it was rights problem but everythings seems ok:

Initscript:

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /etc/init.d/ | grep -i 3dm2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   336 20. Dez 10:03 3dm2
```

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /etc/init.d/3dm2               

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 336 20. Dez 10:03 /etc/init.d/3dm2
```

3dm2 app:

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /usr/sbin/3dm2 

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1199056 16. Dez 19:51 /usr/sbin/3dm2
```

config-file & -dir:

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /etc/ | grep -i 3dm2

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root   104 16. Dez 20:02 3dm2
```

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /etc/3dm2/          

insgesamt 4

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 291 20. Dez 18:43 3dm2.conf

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 112 16. Dez 20:02 msg
```

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /etc/3dm2/msg/

insgesamt 36

-rwxr--r-- 1 root root 13324  8. Sep 2004  tdm_msg_en

-rwxr--r-- 1 root root 18340  8. Sep 2004  tw_msg_en
```

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /usr/local/doc/3dm2/   

insgesamt 4

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4536 26. Apr 2006  en
```

web-docu-dir:

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /usr/local/doc/3dm2/

insgesamt 4

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4536 26. Apr 2006  en
```

```
megatron ~ # ls -l /usr/local/doc/3dm2/en/

insgesamt 1158

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7426 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-1-01.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6010 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-02.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5121 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-03.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5924 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-04.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5336 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-05.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6063 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-06.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6279 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-07.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5909 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-08.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6595 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-09.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4664 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-10.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4682 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-11.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11497 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-12.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5062 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-13.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6620 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-14.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7514 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-15.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5594 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-16.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5146 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-17.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5693 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-18.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5715 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-2-19.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4879 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-01.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8378 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-02.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8986 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-03.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7648 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-04.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 14252 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-05.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12056 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-06.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4937 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-07.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5050 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-08.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5182 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-09.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4992 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-10.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9148 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-3-11.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4954 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-1.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6908 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-2.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10352 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-3.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4771 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-4.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6162 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-5.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9905 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-6.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6058 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-4-7.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6617 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-01.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4822 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-02.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 12650 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-03.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8740 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-04.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9468 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-05.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7521 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-06.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5654 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-07.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7813 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-08.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7669 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-09.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6167 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-10.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5913 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-11.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5970 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-12.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 11772 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-13.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5892 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-14.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13384 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-15.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7774 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-16.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7317 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-17.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8803 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-18.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8273 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-19.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9069 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-20.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6090 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-21.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7112 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-22.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6127 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-5-23.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5374 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-01.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6118 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-02.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4852 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-03.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5951 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-04.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5588 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-05.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5506 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-06.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6004 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-07.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7515 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-08.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9280 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-09.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5502 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-10.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6643 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-11.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7940 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-12.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6420 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-13.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4674 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-14.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7069 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-15.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  8662 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-16.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5598 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-17.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7637 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-18.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6089 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-19.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6636 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-20.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6340 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-21.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  9118 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-22.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7853 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-23.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6139 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-6-24.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4745 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-7-1.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4195 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-7-2.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7835 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-7-3.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5658 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-7-4.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6230 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-7-5.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5871 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-8-1.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6003 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-8-2.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  4862 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-8-3.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5409 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-8-4.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 21204 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-8-5.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 42005 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-8-6.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5125 26. Apr 2006  3DM_2_OLH-9-1.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10462 26. Apr 2006  3DM2_Settings.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6585 26. Apr 2006  Alarms.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10592 26. Apr 2006  Battery_Backup.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 19080 26. Apr 2006  catalog.css

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7768 26. Apr 2006  Controller_Details.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 18789 26. Apr 2006  Controller_Settings.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6177 26. Apr 2006  Controller_Summary.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   580 26. Apr 2006  document.css

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5889 26. Apr 2006  Drive_Details.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7100 26. Apr 2006  Drive_Information.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6784 26. Apr 2006  First.html

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  1544 26. Apr 2006  images

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 56571 26. Apr 2006  IX.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 29057 26. Apr 2006  Maintenance.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 10794 26. Apr 2006  Scheduling.html

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    48 26. Apr 2006  scripts

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 13204 26. Apr 2006  TOC.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7579 26. Apr 2006  Unit_Details.html

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7081 26. Apr 2006  Unit_Information.html
```

and last but not least the initscript itself

```
megatron ~ # cat -n /etc/init.d/3dm2 

     1  #!/sbin/runscript

     2

     3  depend() {

     4  use logger

     5  }

     6

     7  start() {

     8  ebegin "Starting 3ware monitoring service"

     9  start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/3dm2 &>/dev/null

    10  return=$?

    11  eend $result

    12  }

    13

    14  stop() {

    15  ebegin "Stopping 3ware monitoring service"

    16  start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/sbin/3dm2 &>/dev/null

    17  return=$?

    18  eend $result

    19  } 
```

and the configfile

```
megatron ~ # cat -n /etc/3dm2/3dm2.conf 

     1  Port 1081

     2  EmailEnable 0

     3  EmailSender [none]

     4  EmailServer [none]

     5  EmailRecipient [none]

     6  EmailSeverity 3

     7  ROpwd twOmwmsK8lKk2

     8  ADMINpwd twOmwmsK8lKk2

     9  RemoteAccess 1

    10  Language 0

    11  Logger 0

    12  Refresh 5

    13  BGRate 3333333333333333

    14  MsgPath /etc/3dm2/msg

    15  Help /usr/local/doc/3dm2

    16  OEM 0

    17  AutoLogout 0

    18  CommandLog 0
```

Any ideas how to find the Prob?

----------

## WhiteSpade

Hey, I know there was discussion earlier to get this included into the portage tree.  Has there been any progress in that quest?

---Alex

----------

## -Craig-

Well, see: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=60690

----------

